# Noob Question



## TAMUmpower (Dec 27, 2010)

I just started learnig the REW program and had a question. I have a Dayton mic I'm using, do I also need to buy a SPL meter to calibrate the SPL level in REW or can the mic I already have do this?

From what I can tell so far I believe I do need the separate SPL meter. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you want to get an accurate SPL reading you will need an external meter to provide a reference for calibrating REW's own meter.


----------

